# Surround or Back Surround



## jbold (Sep 28, 2008)

In a 5.1 speaker setup with a 7.1 AVR, how should I wire the speakers. I have front left, right and center. There will be two rear speakers that will be above and directly behind the viewing area. Should I connect these speakers to the surround L and R connection on the AVR or the surround _back_ L and R?


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

Connect them to the main Surround L and R. Then set the receiver so that the surround back channels are turned off and all of the surround information will be channeled into the 2 speakers.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

I agree with thxgoon ...use the surround speaker terminals, leave the back-surrounds alone.

Then on the main set up, tell the AVR you'll be using a 5.1 set up not 7.1...:yes:


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

In fact, some/most AVRs won't let you activate the Back Surrounds if you have not already activated the front surrounds.


----------

